# Point and Shoot cameras



## eddygdk (Mar 4, 2014)

I shoot with a nikon D7100 and its kind of hard to take my camera with me everywhere i go. Im trying to find a good reliable point and shoot camera. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tang (Mar 4, 2014)

What's your budget?


----------



## Rook (Mar 4, 2014)

^That.

You could go anything from £100 doesn't-matter point and shoot to something like a Canon G16 to the Fuji X100, whereabouts are we looking?


----------



## Promit (Mar 4, 2014)

Also do you want zoom or prime lens? Absent any further information, my first thought is usually the RX100 if you've got the money for it.


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 4, 2014)

my budget is about $500 and i'd prefer a prime lens but i can go either way


----------



## Philligan (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not sure what prime P&S's are in that price range. My first reaction would be to get the biggest sensor you can for $500. I'm think you can get used Fuji X100's for that price, and they have a firmware update that brings them close to the performance of the X100s. 

Back when my fiancé was looking for a decent camera, she was looking at mirrorlesses (ended up with a Rebel SL1, but that's neither here nor there). I went out with her a couple times to check them out. I didn't like the Sony's in general - despite the bigger sensors, they felt like expensive point and shoots to me. It's fine if you want a P&S that will take better-looking pictures, but any manual modes are a nightmare to work with. I mean like multiple menu selections just to adjust aperture, shutter, or ISO. Only the more expensive ones had viewfinders, and I thought they were laggy and jittery. And it worries me how Sony seems to be constantly axing and releasing systems. 

Sorry, that turned into a huge Sony hate post. 

By far my favourite mirrorless/P&S I tried was the Fuji X20. It was the perfect combination of portable but still solid, and it's still got a larger sensor than most compacts, even if it's not APS-C. IIRC it's just a bit smaller than m4/3. It was one of the compacts that seemed more geared toward non-auto use, too.


----------



## Tang (Mar 5, 2014)

If you can stretch your budget (or buy used) I strongly recommend the Ricoh GR. It has the same APS-C sensor as a D7000 or Pentax K5IIs in a pocketable body. It has a 28mm FF equivalent lens and it's sharp as a tack. Also has a constant 2.8 aperture.


----------



## Rook (Mar 5, 2014)

Amazon.com: Fujifilm X-M1 Compact System 16MP Digital Camera Kit with 16-50mm Lens and 3-Inch LCD Screen (Silver): FUJIFILM: Electronics

Spend the extra 100 bucks and thank me later.

EDIT: ohai the identical XA1 is even cheaper used:

http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-X-A1...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1394018729&sr=1-1&keywords=xa-1

You get an X mount too for dem fuji primes, wifi for transferring shit and remote shooting and a proper APS-C sensor.

Why buy anything else?!


----------



## eddygdk (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, 

I'm looking at getting a used Fuji x100 or the Ricoh GR


----------

